# ECF Game 2: Pacers @ Heat (5/24 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Friday, May 24, 2013 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## DWade06

New to the site. Can't find a good place to chat basketball, how do you guys like this site?


----------



## IbizaXL

DWade06 said:


> New to the site. Can't find a good place to chat basketball, how do you guys like this site?


I think for the most part we have quality Heat fans posting here. the rest of the forum has its ups and downs. give it a try. many of us have been here for years.


----------



## IbizaXL

Game 1 was a nice wake up call the same way it happened with the Bulls. I think this time around the match wont be as close and hopefully no more wackiness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

DWade06 said:


> New to the site. Can't find a good place to chat basketball, how do you guys like this site?


Welcome :cheers:

Most of the Heat fans that post here have been here for a long time, so that should speak on how much we like it here.


----------



## DWade06

Sounds good. Need Battier and Allen to shoot better tomorrow.


----------



## Wade County

And the Heat board is probably the most active on the whole site. Welcome mate.

EDIT: Just noticed I will have been posting on here for 10 years next month :yep:


----------



## UD40

I just realized I spent most of my HS and all of College years as a member of this site!


----------



## Jace

Damn WC. Happy 10th.  We owe you an aluminum present.








...?

I didn't become a Heat fan until the start of my Sr. year of HS. Joined about a year later.


Anyway, another "must-win." Hopefully we get to our "identity" more this time, which would essentially mean finally hitting something closer to our normal percentage from 3 and not racking up turnovers like pastry chefs. Would like to see us continue stifling their offense from the onset by harassing the ballhandler. Was listening to Beckley Mason on CBS's bball podcast before the game talk about how low Bosh gets his hands while hedging on pick-and-rolls, and how it'll likely net us some turnovers against George. Lo and behold, there he was coughing it up to Bosh's low-swinging wingspan on attempts to split/turn the corner. Their O was seemingly all West or offensive rebounds. Need to do a much better job on our glass. I can live with West scoring on solid D.

Hopefully Rio can give it his all.

I expect a lot more Bird-Bosh front court units (Dinosaurs _are _ancestors to birds, y'know Spo :spo, less Haslem, and perhaps more of a willingness to dust off a Miller or Lewis should Ray and Shane keep bricking. Loved the way Wade looked. That late drive he had was so vintage. Really think he's shooting heroin in that knee pregame, but whatevs. :whoknows: Hopefully whatever is happening keeps working.


----------



## PoetLaureate

MAKE SOME THREES

We're shooting something like 6% below our season average on threes this postseason and it's making games way harder than necessary.


----------



## Jace

If Ray and Shane keep bricking, it'll really test Spo's devotion to the "sacrifice" mantra. Ray doesn't provide much else when his shot isn't falling, and he's our worst defender. Can't let a guy be such a liability on both ends, but then again Spo played UD like he was a top-shelf role player last season. Would be big of him to sit Ray for crucial stretches, and big of Ray to accept it. I think Shane would be a lot more cool with it. I'd worry about Ray's confidence going forward, though, since I think we'll need him at some point.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Spo will never sit either. He's a stats guy and they are historically good shooters in a slump. You can't predict when slumps will start or end and so you just have to ride it out. Last year Shane was hot garbage until the finals where he finally started making the shots we'd been waiting all year for him to hit. It's something that happens with shooters, and it sucks, but I don't think the correct move is to bench them.

Given that, if we start seeing some bad rebounding deficits, I wouldn't be surprised to see less of either Ray/Shane and more of Mike Miller for his help on the boards.


----------



## Wade County

I feel like Shane hasn't hit a trey in ages


----------



## Jace

Ultimately I agree PL. Hard to see the macro sometimes though. I think the best argument against Spo would be the one you broached. If the rebounding problems continue AND shooters aren't hitting, Mike starts looking really good. If we can keep winning with Ray and Shane slumping, no doubt the best choice is to have them keep mucking it up until they get it straight.


----------



## Jace

Watching parts of G1 right now. I hope Spo adjusts how we defend PnRs with West. I know he likes to blindly approach each opponent with our identity, but they don't seem to have a ballhandler we need to hedge or trap as aggressively as we normally do. It's leaving West open for comfortable touches that are much more dangerous than George turning the corner.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I only have 2 Heat fans on blocked, I think the Heat fans here are actually level headed and great people to speak to about basketball in general. They are also long time fans, almost all pre-big3 era (except for maybe 2 people). A lot of them even before Wade. That is the reason why I never left.

The rest of the board is dying though.


----------



## Smithian

Game 2 is almost here.

Destroy them.


----------



## Adam

Biggest game of the season. We need to win this or the series will be really scary.

Predicting a big game from Rio tonight.


----------



## UD40

Let's smack 'em around a bit.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I expect a big game from Lebron. After he hit that game winner he had that look in his eyes like last year.


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> Biggest game of the season. We need to win this or the series will be really scary.
> 
> Predicting a big game from Rio tonight.


Agreed on both counts. Mario is over due.


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Jace

Starting with some LeJs again going down.

Dumb layup attempt Wario.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Nice start by LeBron.

We need to keep a better eye on David West.


----------



## Wade County

Having trouble with West and Hibbert, again.

Wario wtf


----------



## Jace

:dwade: +1


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice and1 J by Wade

D has to step up.


----------



## Wade County

Wade and 1!

Vintage!


----------



## Jace

Henry Abbott wrote a great piece on LeBron and Hibbert. Worth a read for this series.


----------



## Adam

Why does Steve Kerr always sound so pained every time something good happens for us? "You "CAN'T" bite on his fake," sounding genuinely hurt by the fact Wade made a good play.

How was that not free throws? Goddamnit. They called that on the floor? What the hell...


----------



## Wade County

****ing Wario man


----------



## Adam

**** I'm so sick of NBA refs. Should have been 2 free throws on that George foul. That's why I barely post anymore. The fact the best player in the league never gets foul calls has put me past my breaking point. These are the worst refs in all of the major sports.


----------



## Jace

Fouls again. Dumb one LeBron.


----------



## Jace

Shane can't take that dumb 3.

Awful pass LeBron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

22-12 and a new turnover...


----------



## Jace

What are we doing? So dumb.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF. Such idiotic turnovers.


----------



## Adam

Shane Battier has flipped this game since he came on, flipped it against us.


----------



## Wade County

we are playing like ****ing shit


----------



## Wade County

Be nice if we can play some defense. They're 8 for 9 and are playing with a ton of confidence.

We look slow on D, and tentative on O. Lazy ball right now.


----------



## Jace

Cole with the sleeve. :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Hibbert is camping in the lane. If he gets away with that we're gonna lose this game.


----------



## Wade County

Very slow start


----------



## Wade County

Noticed that too Jace, Cole thinks he has arrived then :laugh:


----------



## Adam

What the hell? Wade took like an extra second to pass that to Battier. I wonder if Battier was trying to avoid the pass because he is shooting so poorly.


----------



## Jace

West fouled Wade 3 times there.


----------



## Wade County

Holy shit what are we doing


----------



## Wade County

Nice post by Bron


----------



## Wade County

George in foul trouble would be very important


----------



## Jace

Stop playing through PGs please.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Another turnover. The last thing we needed now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Steal and score by LeBron!


----------



## Adam

That was some sick goaltending by Sam Young.


----------



## Wade County

Cole what the hell man. Limitations. Know them.


----------



## Wade County

Nice work Bron


----------



## Jace

COL333


----------



## Wade County

Kerr and Reggie are really Pacers cheering huh


----------



## Adam

Bosh looks scared to shoot. Damn.


----------



## Wade County

COLETRAIN 333


----------



## Wade County

Nice take by CB


----------



## Adam

Excellent decision by Spo to let Wade play out the whole quarter. One of the few times all year he has left him in for the entire 1st. Can't keep saving him for the next game when the playoffs are here in your face.


----------



## Wade County

FTs


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron's gotta be shooting around 40% at the line when the crowd chants MVP

28-22 after 1

Could have been much worse. Cant let them build the lead up like that to start this 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County

Lucky miss by Stephenson there.

Decent finish to the quarter, but we gotta play better than that. Defense must lift, they are killing us inside.


----------



## Adam

Need our shooters to make some damn shots. Only Cole all playoffs has come through. Wade and James need to attack the rim. And can we please get a damn foul call against David West? He's straight up using his hands to defend.


----------



## Adam

Ray Allen in the game. I'm scared guys.


----------



## IbizaXL

for most of the 1st qt i noticed how tentative miami played. too many pump fakes and second guessing out there allowed indy to close out.


----------



## Adam

Bailout call for Young.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron has to get a better shot than that.


----------



## Jace

The requisite Sam Young star call.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Ah, wasn't much left on the shot clock.


----------



## Jace

So Shatti.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier is useless out there.


----------



## Jace

So much stupid iso. Why coach?


----------



## Adam

I don't know what we can do with this lineup. Nobody out there can score except LeBron and he's playing passive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

smh Ray


----------



## Jace

Jesus?


----------



## Adam

What the **** is wrong with Ray?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Our D is shit tonight.

Birdman and1


----------



## Adam

Birdman MVP.


----------



## Jace

LeBron will always look for Bird on that cut with Hibbert on the floor.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Andersen is so important in this series.


----------



## IbizaXL

i dont remember seeing Battier suck this much. i think were ready for some miller time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Battier is just too bad all around to stay on the floor right now. He's not even moving his feet well on D.


----------



## Adam

IbizaXL said:


> i dont remember seeing Battier suck this much. i think were ready for some miller time.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Miller isn't big enough. It's Battier or downsize further. We're stuck with him and just have to pray that he figures it out.


----------



## Jace

Great D and Augustin gets the roll at the end of the clock. They've had a lot go their way this series.

Hansbrough you ****ing ape.


----------



## Wade County

FOH DJ


----------



## Adam

Second year in a row Hansbrough takes a cheap shot against Wade. The league should suspend him for this based on history. That's what they've done in the past.


----------



## Jace

Looked worse live. Thought it was along the lines of that Nocioni foul years ago at first.


----------



## Jace

Are Wade and LeBron lying about how much they work on FTs or is there just an inherent issue with their touch?


----------



## Jace

So many calls for West. TRY calling this game equal both ways. It would be a FT expedition.


----------



## Wade County

This game is being played on Indys terms


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And here comes the missed free throw parade..


----------



## Jace

FTs.


----------



## Adam

Is this a joke? Hit your goddamn free throws.


----------



## Wade County

****ing Fts man...


----------



## Jace

Hoo hoo hoooooo we look so bumbling out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Birdman, our best free throw shooter.


----------



## Wade County

Retards got lucky


----------



## Adam

A David West foul?! OMG!


----------



## Jace

West kept testing how much he could get away with there. They finally had to call it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh 3333


----------



## Jace

W33333SSON


----------



## Adam

I love Reggie crying "flop" after the call.


----------



## Adam

Adam said:


> I love Reggie crying "flop" after the call.


And Kerr agreeing with him.


----------



## Wade County

BOSH333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 3m
> Now they're playing "Bad to the Bone" on Andersen blocks too


Thought I heard it earlier.


----------



## IbizaXL

dude has been getting away with it. i was shocked as well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Refs hate Cole. How is that a foul but West's fondling isn't?


----------



## Jace

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY? WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray better hit 3 3's to make up for these missed free throws.


----------



## Adam

Get Miller in the game for Ray. And don't bring him back.


----------



## Jace

Tough J Bosh. :bosh1:


----------



## Wade County

Judas. ****ing Judas.


----------



## Wade County

CB thats nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, what a bailout call there.


----------



## Jace

Just don't put your hands on him and they can't call it LeWade.


----------



## Wade County

Weak call


----------



## Adam

Jimmy Goldstein sitting next to Spo :lol:


----------



## Jace

Ray and Shane need to take a spa trip overnight. Get they shit correct.


----------



## Wade County

Cmonm lets close this quarter well


----------



## Adam

That's not your shot Wade.

Get Ray out Spo. Get him out. Get him out. Get him out.


----------



## Wade County

I miss Mike Miller


----------



## Jace

Ray...


----------



## Adam

Get him out.


----------



## Wade County

Ray is just bad right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Judas and Bane are killing us


----------



## Jace

Missed open Ray 3. Mahinmi jumper made.

This postseason has been so wack.


----------



## Wade County

Shooters...


----------



## Adam

How can you keep going to him? He doesn't play defense and he hasn't been good all playoffs. GET HIM OUT!


----------



## Wade County

Cb in foul trouble agaijn


----------



## Jace

Wade you had better options.

Feels like we haven't done anything right these two games.


----------



## Wade County

Why isnt lebron shooting


----------



## Adam

I can't believe he's staying with Ray. What does he see?


----------



## Wade County

Judas and Bane. Partners in crime.


----------



## Adam

Ray turns down an open 3 to run up and miss a 2. GET HIM OUT!!

GET HIM OUT!
GET HIM OUT!
GET HIM OU!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray has torpedoed us this quarter. Wow.


----------



## Wade County

FOR ****S SAKE


----------



## Jace

Good to know we're playing the 3 worst players left in the playoffs in our nine-man, based on current performance. Maybe throw Rio in there too.


----------



## Wade County

Just like that, 9pt deficit.

Well done guys. Bravo.

Do we WANT to drop home court? What are we doing....


----------



## Adam

Just one player has completely sabotaged this game for us and the "coach" can't see it.


----------



## IbizaXL

simply put....indy are making open shots. miami bricks them. mario, allen, battier are literally M.I.A. how much longer does this have to continue before we see miller and rashard?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adam

We're gonna hear some sob story tonight or tomorrow about how Ray is playing through a tough injury or some family issue or blah blah. Get him out. Get rid of him. Marcus will put him up at his place if he needs somewhere to stay.


----------



## Wade County

The real reason we are losing is free throw shooting. Inexcusable misses tonight, particularly Ray and Bosh who are 2 of our better shooters.

Pacers still shooting 53% too.


----------



## Jace

We're basically the Big 3 (with hit-or-miss from Bosh/Wade and mystifying passiveness from LeBron) and Cole/Bird (and we know how fickle their contributions can be). So hard to win like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller in.


----------



## Wade County

Really would love to see Mike Miller out there hustling and getting some of these open looks.


----------



## Wade County

Lets go Mike. Need you.


----------



## Adam

Miller in, Ray out. Goodbye, don't come back.


----------



## Wade County

Congrats to DWade for the community assist award.


----------



## Jace

LOL FTS LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

7th missed free throw already..


----------



## Wade County

Time to hit free throws...


----------



## Wade County

9-16 is not gonna get it done.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Here we go, Mike Miller time


----------



## Jace

What did Andersen do? And we're in the penalty.


----------



## Jace

Wade you dumbass.


----------



## Wade County

Wade now 2-8. Struggle town.


----------



## Wade County

Wade....


----------



## Adam

I'd love to see a replay of that foul call on LeBron.


----------



## Jace

This is so funny. We're not at all getting outplayed. The officiating and FTs are whatever. It's the idiotic basketball I can't stand.


----------



## Wade County

**** pacers are dominating us.


----------



## Jace

Oh my god LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

Wish I could watch this with just Marv commentating. Kerr and Reggie are really pissing me off.


----------



## Jace

Whoa. This is beyond disgusting.


----------



## Wade County

I want to hit myself in the head repeatedly.


----------



## Wade County

HOLY SHIT that is SO weak


----------



## Jace

Joel in? My goodness.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> This is so funny. We're not at all getting outplayed. The officiating and FTs are whatever. It's the idiotic basketball I can't stand.


Can we please acknowledge how bad our coach is? I'm sick of the fact nobody acknowledges how awful he is. He should have taken Ray out after spot minutes or not played him at all.


----------



## Wade County

We really can't make a bucket


----------



## Adam

Too bad Joel couldn't get any damn minutes the past few months while the almighty Haslem got every minute. Now you ask him to save our season, Spo?


----------



## IbizaXL

the most fristrating thing for me at least, is that that the damage has been mostly self inflicted. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Forgot Bosh and Bird were in foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Perfect time for a 2 for 1 to try to go into halftime under 10


----------



## Adam

Who is the Pacer yelling, "Four!" Are you allowed to yell like that from the bench? He does it on every free throw. I'm not complaining. I've just never in all my years of watching basketball heard a player through my television yelling so loudly. If it's legal and not a technical I wonder why I've never seen anybody do it before.


----------



## Wade County

Nice finish by Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big 3 second violation.

Heat have a chance here to go into the half down only 6 or 7 here. Would be big.


----------



## Jace

Bosh already has half his rebounding total from G1, so there's that.


----------



## Wade County

Need to get the bucket here


----------



## UD40

HUGE shot from Mike.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Hibbert has made 12 points in the paint. That is the same our whole team have done.


----------



## Jace

M333333333333M


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 3333

53-47 at the half

Only down 6. Really unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And Mike Miller would wince after he hit it. Only fitting.


----------



## Wade County

MIKE ****ING MILLER! 

THATS HOW YOU DO IT


----------



## Adam

Mike Miller, huh? What a brilliant coaching decision guys. Spo is so great.


----------



## Wade County

We are really, really lucky to still be in this after that half.

Free throws...really guys? How hard is it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Down 6, with 7 missed free throws. Very frustrating.


----------



## IbizaXL

If miami were to hit those free throws we couldve had a tied game at least. down by 6 playing some of the worst basketball in the big 3 era. ill take that going into half time. miami usuallu plays better in the 2nd half. i fully expect guys to stop playing so pedestrian.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adam

This team is so frustrating because we play worse players in the rotation than what we could. Yakhouba Diawara is probably gonna show up and play in the 2nd half announced as a member of the playoff roster.


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> This team is so frustrating because we play worse players in the rotation than what we could. Yakhouba Diawara is probably gonna show up and play in the 2nd half announced as a member of the playoff roster.


i guess we need all the help we can get. considering haslem is still some how one of our starters. allen, battier and chalmers are in wonderland.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Barkley about LeBron: "a weapon of mass destruction".


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh has to stay away from that 4th foul here in the 3rd.

Hell, the whole team has to somehow defend without fouling. Its been a parade to the free throw line the 2 quarters in this series that the Pacers have put the Heat into an early penalty.


----------



## Jace

Weird that the guys who picked Indiana are solely outraged at calls that went against the Pacers.


----------



## Randy

Adam said:


> Mike Miller, huh? What a brilliant coaching decision guys. Spo is so great.


Who the **** is Mike Miller?


----------



## Jace

Great move by Wade on George in transition.


----------



## Jace

Wade has switched his sleeves from black to white, and his shoes from white to black. Weird.


----------



## Jace

So many moving screens this series.


----------



## Adam

Another three second violation on Hibbert. He really is camping in that lane. They can call it almost every time.


----------



## Jace

Does Spo skip over Ray-Shane for Mike?


----------



## Jace

Why LeBron? You had time to drive.

Then a 3 hit over Wade. I hate this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Got lucky there. Bosh just gave West the layup but he missed it.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Does Spo skip over Ray-Shane for Mike?


He better but he won't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and1!

Great move. West now has 3 fouls.


----------



## Jace

:bosh1: +1

Ugly set though. No movement after the Bosh face up.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Got lucky there. Bosh just gave West the layup but he missed it.


While Reggie and Kerr joke that Bosh will be fined for flopping...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

West has 3 fouls. Good for us.


----------



## Jace

BAAAAAAAAIL OUT


----------



## Jace

Kerr and Miller get so excited about putback layups and dunks by the Pacers, but gamewinning layups? Silence.


----------



## UD40

LETS GO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Jace

Tie game. Nice run. Don't let up.


----------



## Jace

Can't continue to look this fightless on our own glass. Just wimpy stuff.


----------



## IbizaXL

Heat finally letting go of cruise control. lets hope they sustain it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

DJ Irie with the Rage Against the Machine!


----------



## Jace

Chalmers why leave Hill that far? We go on runs then do something really dumb.


----------



## Wade County

Hill hits. Rio misses.


----------



## Jace

How is Bosh not fouled there? Unreal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a cheap shot by West.


----------



## Wade County

Great huslte by UD


----------



## Adam

Chalmers went full Wario for a stretch. Grabbing his shoulder and thigh like he's Mike Miller. Should happily sit his ass for Cole if he wants to pull this nonsense.


----------



## Wade County

West you dog


----------



## Wade County

Lol. Free throws. So typical.


----------



## Jace

What if we kept Moultrie instead of Howard? A PF who can physically play.


----------



## Wade County

Get Rio out


----------



## Wade County

Heart in the mouth stuff by Wade...


----------



## Jace

LeRoll


----------



## Wade County

Great D


----------



## Jace

Mario Chalmers: Momentum Killer


----------



## Jace

THANKS A LOT RIO!!!


----------



## Wade County

Cole plz


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wasnt looking. How was George wide open there?


----------



## Adam

Rio, Allen, and Battier should be given the most comfortable chairs imaginable and told not to leave them for the remainder of game time in this series.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers isn't a good enough player to have out there playing through an injury. Need to sit him.

The two biggest roster questions are rearing their ugly heads here. We eschewed a 3rd string PG and a real PF.


----------



## Adam

It's the coach's job to realize that Rio is hurting us and adjust, right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade's J looking nice this quarter. Cant fall in love with it though.


----------



## Jace

W2, I rewound from a bad angle on TNT OT. Looks like LeBron fell asleep on him.


----------



## Adam

That shot by Wade is a Catch-22. It's great that he makes it, but now he has a huge ego and will miss some 3's in the 4th (guaranteed).


----------



## Jace

Chalmers is by far the dumbest player on this team.


----------



## Jace

At least step within the 3-point line LeBron.


----------



## Jace

DUMB save LeBron. We're for sure eating paint chips in the lockerroom.


----------



## Jace

Wow Cole. This is so pathetically ugly. Really need LeBron to LeBron. Your teammates aren't doing it.


----------



## Wade County

Dammit


----------



## UD40

This game is pissing me off.


----------



## Jace

Spo sends in Judas and Bane together. :spo:


----------



## Jace

RAAAAAAAAAY I SEE YOU


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray did something positive


----------



## Wade County

Jesus lives!


----------



## Wade County

Lets go Heatttt


----------



## Wade County

FFS


----------



## Adam

Judas does just enough to steal more minutes and justify his shitty coach's shitty decision.


----------



## Jace

Pathetic LeBron.


----------



## bball2223

God damn Paul George.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful D by Lebron. Instead of playing PG straight up, he shaded him way too much.


----------



## UD40

WOOOOOOO!!!

KING!


----------



## Wade County

Jesus....


----------



## Jace

Awesome LeBron!

That was a crazy line drive.


----------



## bball2223

And Bron with the answer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333

Lebron made up for the awful D. 

76-74 after 3


----------



## Wade County

Thank **** LBJ333


----------



## Jace

Feels really similar to game 1. Really playing really dumb. LeBron is settling for weird jumpers.


----------



## Wade County

Close now Miami. Im not feeling confident.


----------



## Wade County

We need to find something. 1-1 is not where we want to be after this game is done.

Find something extra.


----------



## Adam

Sorry to be a pessimist but 19 PPG in the playoffs on 40% shooting isn't really superstar level. With that said, Paul George is a stud and is playing well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP layup right there


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333


----------



## Randy

Nice!


----------



## Wade County

Strong lefty by LBJ


----------



## Jace

Maybe LeBron feels he has to be a jumpshooter this series.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

West should be ashamed and get punished.


----------



## Wade County

LETrey


----------



## Jace

I don't know why I said that after he took it to the hole on the previous possession. Here he is going to the paint again. I like it.


----------



## Adam

LeBron so mad that the whistle was late and he passed because of that.


----------



## Jace

LeBron what was that? Way too much space.


----------



## Jace

Nice move Ray.


----------



## Wade County

Cole. Dumb.

Lebron. Bad D/


----------



## Jace

Then Ray gives up the drive that leads to the George 3.


----------



## Wade County

Nice drive Jesus


----------



## Adam

George Hill is destroying Norris Cole.


----------



## Jace

How do we foul Hill there? This is unbelievable.


----------



## Adam

It's great that Cole is shooting with confidence and isn't hesitating but he's missing and he isn't defending. Can we get Wade back in the game please?


----------



## Wade County

It's about now I wish we had a vet PG to put in


----------



## Jace

LeBron is sitting. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pacers still shooting in the mid 50%. Lucky to only be down a couple of possessions with the stinker that our shooters are again playing through.


----------



## Wade County

Why is Lebron sitting


----------



## Adam

I just don't feel like what Allen gives us on offense makes up for his defense.


----------



## Jace

Nevermind. He stayed in. Bad tweet Ira.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP! sick block


----------



## Jace

Chalmers almost ****ed up 11 times then somehow scored spectacularly,


----------



## Wade County

Wade2James


----------



## Jace

Someone needs to GIF that with the TrollBron face. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Rio lols


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Rio lols


+1


----------



## Wade County

WARIO


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh 3333

Great pass by Mario


----------



## UD40

LIKE A DAMN BOSH!


----------



## Jace

W33333333SSON!!!!!


----------



## Adam

BOSSSSSSSSSSSSH!


----------



## IbizaXL

i really hope we lose this game. if nothing else that gets a reaction out of this team. just atrociuos basketball.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We're getting Wario/Mario/Wario/Mario.

We all know what's next.


----------



## Wade County

BOSH#3333


----------



## Jace

> @*JoeGoodmanJr*  4m I've covered the Heat for three seasons. Here's my takeaway. The U.S. government should clone LeBron.


Been saying this for awhile.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> We're getting Wario/Mario/Wario/Mario.
> 
> We all know what's next.


LOL


----------



## Jace

Seriously, at least store his DNA. Just in case.


----------



## Jace

Dumb 3 Bosh. Then they hit one. So Heat.


----------



## Jace

Get outta here Ray...


----------



## Adam

Judas.


----------



## Jace

Just because you hit a corner 3 doesn't mean you take a stupid above the break one.

Pacers lead. I hate the way we play sometimes.


----------



## Wade County

Ray...


----------



## Jace

Awful reffing. Dumb Wade. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No foul?!


----------



## Adam

Idiot Wade. Dumbest play of the game.


----------



## Adam

That non-call might cost us this game.


----------



## Jace

How did Bosh not get that call? This is...what is this?


----------



## Wade County

Why didnt wade attack the shot blcoker


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:manbearpig: and1

that cut across the lane has worked all game long


----------



## Wade County

MBP+1


----------



## Jace

Need some big-time D down the stretch.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> How did Bosh not get that call? This is...what is this?


Remember game 1 against Chicago Bosh non-call? Is it incompetence when it keeps happening or is it a conspiracy?


----------



## Wade County

Lebron will so leave the +1 hanging. Free throws are our nemesis. It angers me thinking we should be up 6 or 7 with free throws we could easily have hit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Why didnt wade attack the shot blcoker


He was trying to draw Hibbert out to get Bosh an open basket, but he go too cute there. Just had to get that ball to Bosh earlier and Bosh would have scored or drawn a foul.

Then again, if that last play wasnt a foul, I dont know what is.


----------



## Wade County

Please close...


----------



## Wade County

Friggin Hibbert


----------



## Jace

Should've looked for LeBron there.


----------



## Adam

Wade omg. Did you really just **** up a 3 on 2 with LeBron? You idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We just cant keep getting away with our shooters not making shots. Just playing with fire.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Should've looked for LeBron there.


I can't believe he just did that.


----------



## Wade County

Shooters suck


----------



## Wade County

Free throws...


----------



## Wade County

Nice work CB making the shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF was that, Wade?


----------



## Adam

What is Wade doing?!?!??!


----------



## Wade County

Intense


----------



## Jace

What the hell Wade? Why not a good possession?

**** WARIO


----------



## Wade County

Wade....


----------



## Jace

Spo's gotta get a lot of blame tonight. Rio's killed us and somehow he's a closer tonight.


----------



## Adam

Please opt out LeBron. You deserve better than this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shot gave me flashbacks to game 1 of the Bulls series. May have the same outcome because of it.


----------



## Wade County

Wario WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## Wade County

Dammit/


----------



## Adam

Wade probably lost this game.


----------



## Wade County

Wade really, really ****ed us there.


----------



## Jace

Kerr going hard at the reverse jinx on those George FTs. Literally everything these guys say is analysis for how the Pacers should play.


----------



## UD40

This team is beyond frustrating to watch.


----------



## Wade County

I honestly have no idea what Dwyane was thinking. Why arent we going to Lebron here?


----------



## Adam

I'll just give my prediction here: Ray Allen is going to shoot a three and he's going to miss it. Bosh might also take the shot and he might make it.


----------



## Jace

LOL great pass LeBron.

We really played like losers these two games.


----------



## Wade County

Shit


----------



## Adam

Adam said:


> I'll just give my prediction here: Ray Allen is going to shoot a three and he's going to miss it. Bosh might also take the shot and he might make it.


If David West had not deflected that I would have been right. Ray was going to shoot and miss an open 3.


----------



## Jace

It was cool when these guys were talking about how amped and ready they were for the postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: cant get any more frustrating. Come up with that ball and its an easy layup for Mario.


----------



## Wade County

Bucket or a loss here.


----------



## Jace

Terrible LeBron.


----------



## UD40

We sucked tonight. Big time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And I thought this game couldnt get any more frustrating :laugh:


----------



## Adam

So many lost opportunities. Judas free throws. Wade bonehead plays. The non-call on Bosh. LeBron is a one man team.


----------



## Jace

I'm sorry. LeBron's been bad by his standards this postseason. Call it want you want Dr.


----------



## Wade County

:|


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Ah, LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

Huge turnovers. So so costly.


----------



## Wade County

We ****ed this


----------



## Adam

Can't believe how we played with a 4 point lead. Mario and Wade conspired to throw this game away.


----------



## Jace

Weird to see such a combination of shit LeBron, above-their-head Pacers, missed FTs, piss-poor refereeing, AND shit coaching. Surprised we weren't blown out.


----------



## Wade County

Turnovers and free throw shooting.


----------



## IbizaXL

this game is lost.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

I'm telling you. We taste success then go full-retard. All postseason. 4-point lead with 3 minutes? WE ALREADY WON.


----------



## IbizaXL

we lost this game in the 1st QT. just an embarrasing performance. we might as well pack things up and stay home if Miami continues to play like this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County

So, final shot is a Chris Bosh three pointer. Cool.


----------



## Adam

LeBron better opt out. He would be a fool to stay with these clowns. Let Spo drive his energy bus without James and see how far it gets before that bus breaks down. Jackass Spoo.


----------



## Jace

No more Battier please.

Pacer ball.


----------



## UD40

It's so frustrating watching this team not care an ounce about winning this post season.


----------



## Adam

Anti-Player of the Game: Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Well. ****.


----------



## Wade County

Wade killed us with that stupid pull up. I dont get it. So so dumb.

How do we play with such poor composure.


----------



## Wade County

Way to go Miami. Throw away homecourt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat lose

Been playing with fire all post season long. Just cant miss 8 free throws and have your shooters shoot as poorly as they have shot, and think you're gonna get away with it for a 2nd game in a row, against a very good team.

Up 4 with 3 minutes to go and give up a 5-0 run within seconds.

Tie game and Wade rushes a bad shot with under a minute to go.

Lebron with 2 bad turnovers in a row to end the game.

Just way too many things to overcome. Great win by the Pacers.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Wade killed us with that stupid pull up. I dont get it. So so dumb.
> 
> How do we play with such poor composure.


Or looking off LeBron in a 3 on 2. Or his behind the back bullshit whatever it was attempted pass to Bosh. Just awful.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Why didn't Andersen play at the end?


----------



## Wade County

Pacers shoot 50%. 81% from the line.

We shoot 46%. 69% from the line..

Brutal turnovers from Lebron there. Both of them, combined with Wade's retarded shot, killers. 

All I can hope is that we fight back and take 1 of 2 in the Fieldhouse. Make no mistake, we may be coming back here fighting for our season.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Allen, Battier and Cole was pathetic today.


----------



## Jace

Sad thing is I have no faith in this team to bring a respectable effort anymore. I mean, why bother? 27-game win streak, y'all. 

They're getting way too cute with this Hibbert thing. As Abbott pointed out, every time LeBron actually does go after him, he manages to get around his slow ass and score. For some reason he's made the tactical decision to pass every time he gets in the lane, the few times he doesn't go for pull-up 3s or fadeaway long 2s, or at the most aggressive throw up a low-percentage floater. Wade is now doing the same thing. They need to take one more step in and at least make Hibbert commit instead of attacking so softly.


----------



## Adam

This team is almost impossible to get behind and they've won like 46 of 50.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Vogel outsmarted himself last game. And Lebron outsmarted himself this game.


----------



## Adam

It may be far into the future, I can wait, but I eagerly anticipate the day when Spo is handed a team with nothing and is exposed as a charlatan.


----------



## Major Bounce

So disgusted by their performance tonight, where are the shooters??? They have done absolutely nothing in the playoffs, especially in this series. The way this is going, next two games in Indy will be blowouts


----------



## IbizaXL

all i know is...Indy were steady and in control all game. they stuck to their plan. Miami? i still dont know wtf they were doing all game. our guys only played good in spurts, only to flame out at the end.

all i saw from our end, just like game 1....bricked open jumpers, brick free throws and settling for long contested shots instead of looking to attack Hibbert and get him in foul trouble. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Damn LeBron. 3 assists and 5 turnovers. Yes, shooters weren't hitting, but it's not like he was creating many looks. The best player in the world can't just switch up his game like this and remove the aggressiveness. It'll end our season. Their D is great, but we have too many potent options for them to take everything away the way we're making it seem.

Can't believe we've lost twice at home already. Can't come out like sacks of shit. This team has no desperation mode. They switch from overconfident "we got this" to "it's straight, we'll get them next time." No fight in between. Honestly, that starts with LeBron. Love him, but he plays it too cool too often.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I was following the game at work on my phone and noticed Lebron was having a nice game then I get home for the final 2 minutes to watch Wade and Lebron totally **** it up hahaha. Those T.O.'s by Lebron totally killed us. He the exact opposite of game 1.

Pacers are undefeated at home.

We are undefeated on the road. 

It will be the same thing that happened with the Bulls, we lose a close one and then we turn it on for the next 3.


----------



## UD40

Allow me to fill everybody's glass half full:

Indy has hit us with their best shots, they're playing fantastic. We? Well, we suck horribly and their razor thin.

Maybe if these guys (outside of King) get their heads out of their rectums, we can win.

But, you know, that means they would actually have to TRY.


----------



## Wade County

I know Hibbert is a presence, but seriously, we can't just rely on pick and pop jumpers. Get the dude in foul trouble early and sit his ass down.

I can only hope this lights a fire under our collective asses and we come out strong and reassert dominance. We are yet to really dominate Indiana this series. We got lucky in game 1, game 2 we got stupid and careless.

Frustrating. Very very frustrating.

Ruined my ****ing weekend now.


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> It may be far into the future, I can wait, but I eagerly anticipate the day when Spo is handed a team with nothing and is exposed as a charlatan.


ive never been a fan of Spoo breath but ive come to accept the fact hes not going anywhere as long as we win titles and fancy 27 game winning streaks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adam

This series was a coin flip at best and with the menagerie of idiots surrounding LeBron the chances of us winning seem small.


----------



## Jace

Get ready for 48 hours of "Pacers should be up 2-0." Because those 6 points by George and the Ray missed FT are "should" scenarios, and Hibbert would've blocked that layup right in LeBron's face, according to the mainstream.


----------



## Wade County

My only consolation is that we usually respond well to adversity. This happened last season and when all looked hopeless, we found a way.

Not sure the hunger is the same though.

Ray missing those 2 technical free throws was a shock. Even with all those other misses, it would've given us a buffer in the final minutes before Wario foul.

We are a good road team, so hopefully we're ready to bunker in and do work. Figure out how Hibbert is killing us. Stop George. We can't let Hill and Stephenson outplay our backcourt.

Ray and Shane (Judas and Bane) have destroyed us this series though. Bane is like, the polar opposite of last seasons playoffs.


----------



## Jace

This team just can't win 6 playoff games in a row. The focus sucks.


----------



## UD40

It feels strange saying this, but this one falls on the grouping of UD/Battier/Rio/Norris/Ray...they didn't do a damn thing to help Bron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Judas and Bane are 0-9 from 3 this series, and have yet to make any J whatsoever this series (Ray's baskets have been layups). We now go to a building where Ray was held scoreless twice.

Somehow, our shooters have got to get it going. Ray, Shane, and Mario are just imploding on us.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Don't worry we are undefeated on the road this season.

Im not worried at all about the series. Just rather disappointed how we close games. It's like in 2011 when we couldn't do it. 

With Wade always hurt and this team getting really old. I wouldn't be surprised if Lebron left after next season. Our team is just flat out old.


----------



## Jace

Man. I was pissed when Ray made his scene after practice yesterday, spending an hour after practice shooting FTs. Told the media he made 100/102. Bothered me even at the time. There's no mechanical issue to be fixed, you just missed one in a huge moment. This probably made it worse. Got it even more in his head.



doctordrizzay said:


> It will be the same thing that happened with the Bulls, we lose a close one and then we turn it on for the next 3.


Did you believe yourself when you proclaimed we were going 16-0? Maybe you should qualify your proclamations. Ex: "This is a 6 on the drizzay confidence scale." Just so we know which ones to believe. 

Been crushing LeBron a bit, but I think a large part of that is my diminished faith in JR Wade and Bobblhands Bosh. 36 on 20 shots. He was capable of better though.


----------



## Jace

It's not just Wade getting old. He refuses to play intelligently next to LeBron.

Didn't Ray hit a 3 in game 1? Could've sworn I saw him hit one from a weird camera angle while watching TNT OT on my porch for a few mins.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I didn't see the game but what was with Miller getting 3 minutes. At least he hit a 3....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

doctordrizzay said:


> I didn't see the game but what was with Miller getting 3 minutes. At least he hit a 3....


Battier was playing like shit, so Spo went with Miller to end the 1st half. Miller then hit a buzzer beating 3 to end the half. 

He never played again though.


----------



## Jace

That sequence up 4 where LeBron set up Bosh for the stupid 3 after he hit the corner one, followed by the Stephenson 3 on Wade, was huge. All 3 of our Big 3 with a hand in that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, we had momentum. Ball up 4 and Bosh takes just a stupid 3, about 2 feet behind the 3pt line. And then Lance, who couldnt even hit the rim the rest of the game, hits that 3.

Up 4 and then down 1 within seconds. That type of sequence has happened way too many times in the past two series.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> Battier was playing like shit, so Spo went with Miller to end the 1st half. Miller then hit a buzzer beating 3 to end the half.
> 
> He never played again though.


Spo never ceases to amaze with his "lets take out a hot player" even though Miller only hit a three...if Shane is shit, why does he go back to him...


----------



## tone wone

Jace said:


> It's not just Wade getting old. He refuses to play intelligently next to LeBron.
> 
> Didn't Ray hit a 3 in game 1? Could've sworn I saw him hit one from a weird camera angle while watching TNT OT on my porch for a few mins.


Yeah, it was in the 2nd half. I remember cause he got hit on the follow-threw. 

Feels like MIA can't guard this team. A lot of that is how they've been officiated, but Indy gets to the line a lot in general. Watching this team for 3 seasons, you get used to back-breaking 3's late in the clock after great defense. Thats a Big Three-era trademark. Indy, is killing em in the paint late in the clock. They do everything right, but their size is overwhelming at times. Also, a carry over from the regular season...Indy is really attacking in semi-transition and is having crazy success doing it.

Dont know if Bosh can stay out of foul in this series. He's beyond critical offensively. I feel like he can use his face-up game against West, but thats not something the Heat really go to.

-Missed fts again.
-Got in the paint in the 2nd half again (26), but where are those attacks in the 1st half (14).
-Liked the lineup switch of Bron at the 4 late instead of Shane. Although thats the reason West on Ray (nice adjustment by Indy). That hook pass is almost ALWAYS open. So I can kinda understand that turnover. But the 2nd one? He's been making that play all f'n postseason. He'll drive and get cut off, pump fake twice and then pass out. Strong D by George but Bron had the shot after the 2nd fake.


----------



## doctordrizzay

anyone got insight on the postgame?


----------



## Jace

All the expected stuff. LeBron also cited the missed Bosh 3/made Stephenson 3 as a key sequence. Says he'll make up for the 2 late turnovers. Basically gave West more credit than he gave himself blame, though, which I thought was weird.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Odds we see a Boston Game 6 Lebron?


----------



## Jace

He's already used up a lot of his tough jumper makes early in the first two games. Hard to see him keep that up, let alone with that sort of frequency. I'll settle for Indiana G4 LeBron. He's having success attacking the hole. Needs to drop the Cleveland-era 3s and keep attacking, regardless who is under the hoop.

Look, he missed only 6 shots, but it says a lot that 4 of them were 3s. Guessing at least one of the other 2 was another jumper. Still hard to believe George doubled him up in assists.


----------



## doctordrizzay

At this point I don't trust Spo and his game plan.


----------



## Jace

I think he generally finds the right answer, it often requires too many slaps to the mouth unfortunately. This team has an inherent tendency to play with fire, from top to bottom.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Ray Allen is beyond useless right now, Like seriously just wrap him up untill the Spurs where he will be effective (if we both get there)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray is 5-23 from 3 in the past 2 series.

Shane is 12-52 from 3 this postseason

Mario is 7-25 from 3. 

3 guys who all hit over 100 3's and shot over 40% from 3 during the regular season, have just been awful this post season. 

They're either gonna turn it around soon and go on a big hot streak and begin to get back to their averages, or they're not and its gonna be what sinks this team.


----------



## Jace

Amazing that with the best player in the world our season could end because our shooters stopped hitting open shots.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ray is 5-23 from 3 in the past 2 series.
> 
> Shane is 12-52 from 3 this postseason
> 
> Mario is 7-25 from 3.
> 
> 3 guys who all hit over 100 3's and shot over 40% from 3 during the regular season, have just been awful this post season.
> 
> They're either gonna turn it around soon and go on a big hot streak and begin to get back to their averages, or they're not and its gonna be what sinks this team.


That's just so disturbing, the fact that ALL of them suck. It would be okay if just one sucked but to have all our three point shooters missing, and it's not like they are mentally finicky either they are just flat out missing shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He hasnt had consistent minutes which is an excuse, but Mike is just 3-13 from 3 himself.


----------



## doctordrizzay

We are undefeated on the road this post season, that's pretty big.


----------



## Gonzo

doctordrizzay said:


> Don't worry we are undefeated on the road this season.


Against the Bucks and the beaten down Bulls.


----------



## Gonzo

doctordrizzay said:


> We are undefeated on the road this post season, that's pretty big.


We are undefeated at home this postseason, that's pretty big.


----------



## Knick Killer

Gonzo said:


> We are undefeated at home this postseason, that's pretty big.


2-0 against Miami at home this season as well.


----------



## Gonzo

Knick Killer said:


> 2-0 against Miami at home this season as well.


But that's without Birdman


----------



## Knick Killer

Gonzo said:


> But that's without Birdman


Oh no....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player

Great game. Really digging this series.


----------

